# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  New .22lr scope

## RichieRich

Thinking of getting a new 22lr scope and found these 2.

Bushnell AR Optics 2-7x32 Rimfire Riflescope w/ Drop Zone-22LR BDC Reticle FREE S&H AR92732-KIT1, AR92732. Bushnell AR Optics Rifle Scopes, Bushnell Rifle Scopes.

Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 Rimfire Rifle Scope 6725, Matte w/ BDC 150 Reticle

Thoughts?

RR

----------


## andyanimal31

I just stuck a ar 4x18 on the 22 for shits and giggles and I rate it!

----------


## Pengy

I think a BDC reticle will be wasted on 22lr

----------


## Nibblet

> I think a BDC reticle will be wasted on 22lr


I would be curious, my m-223 nikon on my ar is fantastic and I think they do one for the 22 as well. M series generally rates higher than p series?

I ended up with a 3-9mil dot sightron on my 22. It's good fun

----------


## Eion

I really like Nikon scopes! They are my go to for a cheaper but still good quality scope.

----------


## Barefoot

I'n using the prostaff at the moment. Still haven't made up my mind about the circle system on the reticle, but the rest is good to use.

----------


## Kscott

Get one of these.

Mueller APV 4.514×40 AO [MAPV451440] - $239.90 : NZHUNTER.COM, Online Shooting Supplies - Wholesale Prices

It'll get delivered quicker, no fooling around with customs and if there's a problem with it you pick up the phone and call Ken, aka Digit

----------


## possum_shooter

I've used vari power scopes for the 22lr but I now like the fixed 4x32 scopes, keeps the weight down on them.  Nikon do a cheapish one.  I have no problem knocking off bunnies @100m with a no name scope on a bolt action Voere using subs.

----------


## cambo

> Get one of these.
> 
> Mueller APV 4.5–14×40 AO [MAPV451440] - $239.90 : NZHUNTER.COM, Online Shooting Supplies - Wholesale Prices
> 
> It'll get delivered quicker, no fooling around with customs and if there's a problem with it you pick up the phone and call Ken, aka Digit


Digit has them on closing down sale special now  :Wink:

----------


## Kscott

Yup, now just $160 ! Amazing price.

----------


## NZVarminter

I bought one of the Pride Fowler FFP scopes with a 22 RF reticle. Thought it would be a "cheap" way to try a FFP scope.

PRIDE FOWLER PFI Rapid-Reticle RR Evolution 3-12x42mm with Rapid Ranging .22LR Reticle (RRE001)

Optics look ok, but havnt shot it enough yet to make a call on whether its offers any benefit over SFP.

----------


## 6x47

> I really like Nikon scopes! They are my go to for a cheaper but still good quality scope.


Agreed.
I have a variety of them but one that's good for a .22 is the 2-7x32 Shotgun Prostaff. It's only a "shotgun" version in the sense that it has a 75yd parallax setting. I have a std 3-9 version on another rimfire and that's fine too.

As for the AR Bushnells, I got the 4.5-18 version for a fancy PCP and the optics on that are pretty damn good! Only negative is the rather thick BDC reticle but I still shot a maggie at 98yds the other day on 8X holding two dots up. The rimfire version should be pretty useful.

----------


## Sidney

Leupy UL 2-7 rimfire... 

perfect 22 scope

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

im a fan of the niko stirling laser king 3-9x40 for a hunting 22 they hold zero good and the optics are ok plenty good enough for hunting with a 22 and they have a built in laser which can be sighted independently from the scope meaning you can have the scope zeroed for 50yards and the lazer zeroed for 25 yards ok accuracy with the laser to I could hit a 50c coin every shot at 25 yards from the hip nice and quick if a bunny pops out

----------


## Beetroot

I have a Burris Fullfield scope on my silenced 22. I ended up having it spare so stuck it on. 
The BDC works well it's sighted at 60 yards with subs and I can hit steel plates easily out to 100m easily.

Some might say its overkill, but it's extremely clear pretty lightweight and the BDC is actually pretty useful.
Sure the BDC doesn't do 100, 200, 300 yards, but it worked out to be 60, 70, 90 105 yards, which is pretty handy I find.

----------


## nicklm

I haven't tried many different options but have a nikko stirling fixed 6x36 night eater on my 22 and it seems to me to be a really good scope for the rifle.. Otherwise I have a Leupold VX-1 on my 223 which I've been wanting to put on the 22 for a while now / get a new scope for my 223..  :X X:

----------


## ChrisF

In rimfire scopes , I look for a AO , or side para , and also look for it to go close , 10yds or less , good luck finding one .

----------


## res

I'm running a vxiii 4.5-14 that I had wilham arms and optics in chch adjust the parallax on. 
Very happy with it,and using a as new scope I had rather than selling and downgrading had/has a lot of apeall.

----------


## Carpe Diem

I put a Vortex Crossfire on my Savage BTVLS 22lr and I have to say as bright and clarity of opics is same if not better than the Bushnell target scope that was almost twice the price. Very good value if you are looking 

further details 
Vortex Optics - Crossfire II 6-18x44 AO Dead-Hold BDC dead hold hashs are really handy for dialing in to conditions or applying hold over

----------


## johnino

Go the prostaff BDC. I've got one on my CZ and I seriously rate it. Stick the holdover image for the ammo you use on the side of your gun. As long as you use a rangefinder you're good out to 100 yard headshots on bunnies, still days further. I've hit 2' targets at 130 using it.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Each to their own eh ... I shoot a lot of .22LR and thought I would invest in a 6-18x40 (ish) quality scope but I found the natural focal point for that magnification was around 100-125 yards and I wasn't reaching out that far as often as I thought so dropped back down to 4-10x40 and the clarity (focus) on all shots suits me better and I'm shooting better. Lesson for me was longer wasn't better for my application. Keep safe. Gunzrrrr

----------

